# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Canard PC - Le site web >  Un topic tout et rien ...

## Tonton_Ben-J

Hello !

Est-ce que l'on pourrait remettre 

Spoiler Alert! 


le topic à b0b0

 un topic pour se retrouver membres de cpc à tout heure de la journée/nuit pour parler de tout et de rien ? Avec des modos beaux et sérieux dédiés à ce topic pour éviter les dérapages ?

Je trouve que ça manque et c'était sympa parfois de ce retrouver dessus la nuit à 2 heures du mat' avec les insomniaques par exemple ou parler avec des canards.

----------


## Ezechiel

En théorie, je suis plutôt pour. 
En pratique, j'ai peur que ça vire au topic à b0b0 à base de "pute", de noob bashing, de conneries grasses. 
Clairement, ça laise les users cools et détendu qui ont juste envie d'un topic "bar des canards" où on discute de tout et de rien. Mais à moins d'y modérer à la hache...

----------


## Tonton_Ben-J

> En théorie, je suis plutôt pour. 
> En pratique, j'ai peur que ça vire au topic à b0b0 à base de "pute", de noob bashing, de conneries grasses. 
> Clairement, ça laise les users cools et détendu qui ont juste envie d'un topic "bar des canards" où on discute de tout et de rien. Mais à moins d'y modérer à la hache...


Et bien modérons à la hache !  Quitte à créer une charte spéciale pour ce topic ou ajouter un paragraphe à la charte générale histoire de poser un cadre.

----------


## Anton

> Clairement, ça laise


Lasse ? Lèse ?

J'suis d'accord avec Tonton.



Mais je trouve que l'ambiance du forum est largement meilleure depuis lors, quand la modération nous fait pas chier pour un millimètre de travers hors des clous d'un sujet donné. Du coup ça donne des apartés souvent marrants, sympathiques, et les gens reviennent naturellement au sujet sans devoir être fliqués comme des mongols (vu le ton hargneux employé la plupart du temps, héritage boulonesque sans doute).

----------


## kilfou

Tu veux que je te fasse chier pour un mm ? Tu veux que je sois hargneux ?

----------


## Anton

J'ai pas dit que je parlais forcément de toi  :B):  "mm" ?  :tired:

----------


## Detox

Genre les modos sont moins hargneux. Ha la la  ::rolleyes:: 

Sinon j'ai voté non.  :B):

----------


## Alab

Je suis pour, ça serait sympa, mais tant que ça tourne pas au noob bashing et autre dérive... Et comme ça on pourrait discuter lors de nos insomnies sans avoir à attendre avides comme des vautours que quelqu'un poste dans le topic de la louse. :vécu:

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

"Discuter"
"Topic à b0b0"


 :tired: 



Sinon ouais ce serait sympa. Surtout qu'à chaque fois que ça dérive c'est par le biais de 3-4 lourds seulement. Alors au lieu de fermer à chaque fois le topic, autant ban les cons (sauf moi) directos et on en parle plus, non ?

----------


## IrishCarBomb

L'avantage sera aussi le drainage du flood qui s'est répandu un peu partout depuis la fermeture du topic en question.

----------


## Ezechiel

Faut le dénoncer le flood en question. La modération peut pas être partout et tout le temps. 
Un topic par en sucette? MP aux modos.

----------


## Anton

Parfois, le flood temporaire participe à la vie et la bonne humeur d'un sujet et ses participants.

Un calbute qui met le cul et les burnes à l'aise, c'est bien et agréable. Mais faut laisser aérer aussi de temps en temps  :;): 
Ne me remerciez pas pour cette métaphore  :Cigare:

----------


## francou008

Afin d'éviter un noob bashing, un b0b0 protectoring et un bande-à-b0b0-conventionning, je dirai juste (sans animosité) que si on vote pour, la modo-teaming va s'empresser de nous dire que c'est parce qu'on est des connards aigris qui savent pas faire un post construit et que si on vote contre c'est parce qu'on est une bande de vieux aigris qui savent pas avouer que l'époque du topic à b0b0 est finie.

Je ne relance aucun débat, c'est juste une constatation.

----------


## Wobak

Qui est a priori plutôt juste  ::):

----------


## Detox

> Qui est a priori plutôt juste


C'est courageux d'avouer ses faiblesses de jugement.  ::ninja::

----------


## sissi

J'ai mis oui au sondage en espèrant une éventuelle surcharge de taf pour la modération.  :B):

----------


## Tonton_Ben-J

> Faut le dénoncer le flood en question. La modération peut pas être partout et tout le temps. 
> Un topic par en sucette? MP aux modos.


Dénoncer son camarade non, je n'ai pas envi d'un topic où chacun dénonce l'autre. En tout cas ce n'est pas dans mes principes.

Pourquoi ne pas mettre en place des modos juste pour ce topic ? Je suis sûr qu'il y a sur ce forum des gens auxquels vous pouvez faire confiance et volontaires pour modérer.

----------


## Narushima

b0b0 = non.
Merci, au revoir.

----------


## znokiss

> b0b0 = non.


 ::huh:: 
Au revoir aussi. 

Perso, je pense aussi que l'idée est bonne. C'était bien pratique et souvent drôle de papoter pour du vent. Je me demande si un principe à la topic du coeur (automodération) ne serait pas applicable pour éviter que l'endroit ne se transforme en fosse à caca. (Je suis bien conscient que ça demandera aussi beaucoup d'efforts de ma part...). 

Donc j'ai voté oui.

----------


## Detox

> b0b0 = non.
> Merci, au revoir.


Faudra que tu parles à quelqu'un de cette jalousie maladive, ça devient attristant.

----------


## Doc TB

Faut qu'on en discute entre modo. Sur le principe, je n'ai rien contre. Reste à voir les conditions. Il y en a déjà plusieurs :

- Sous-cat dédiée
- Minimum xxx posts pour y accéder
- Seule sanction en cas d'abus : le ban du thread pour longtemps, très longtemps.

PS : C'est marrant, quand je matte qui a voté "non", il y a la quasi totalité des lourds du topic à b0b0. Vous serez donc banni d'office si ca se fait  ::):

----------


## Enigma

> PS : C'est marrant, quand je matte qui a voté "non", il y a la quasi totalité des lourds du topic à b0b0. Vous serez donc banni d'office si ça se fait



Parce qu'ils pourront pas faire les gros lourds  :haha:

----------


## mescalin

C'est bien, on se sent pas du tout fliqués  ::):

----------


## Saumon

> PS : C'est marrant, quand je matte qui a voté "non", il y a la quasi totalité des lourds du topic à b0b0. Vous serez donc banni d'office si ca se fait


Imbécile.

----------


## Morgoth

> C'est bien, on se sent pas du tout fliqués


_Eins, Zwei, Polizei_. :derrick:

----------


## Ezechiel

> Au revoir aussi. 
> 
> Perso, je pense aussi que l'idée est bonne. C'était bien pratique et souvent drôle de papoter pour du vent. Je me demande si un principe à la topic du coeur (*automodération*) ne serait pas applicable pour éviter que l'endroit ne se transforme en fosse à caca.


Euh. Tu l'as lu où que le topic du coeur était automodéré? Je compte pas les ban de topic, les posts supprimés, les bans tout court dans ce topic. La modération y bosse beaucoup pour qu'il reste salubre. Juste tu le vois pas.




> Faudra que tu parles à quelqu'un de cette jalousie maladive, ça devient attristant.


Ce besoin de défendre b0b0 qui ne te le demande sans doute même pas, c'est pas mal maladif aussi non? C'est plus inquiétant qu'attristant d'ailleurs.




> Imbécile.


Merci d'avoir participé.



Bravo la paranoïa. Les lourds n'ont pas usurpés leur titre, les autres ça sert à rien de se sentir visés....

----------


## Detox

> Ce besoin de défendre b0b0 qui ne te le demande sans doute même pas, c'est pas mal maladif aussi non? C'est plus inquiétant qu'attristant d'ailleurs.


Je pourrais dire la même chose d'Anton et toi, mais ça reste en privé, probablement par peur d'assumer.
Le fait est que Narushima et b0b0 ça remonte à loin, bien avant TB même.  ::ninja:: 

Après si tu veux plus d'explications rien t'empêche de me demander par MP, mais je crois bien que tu sais déjà auprès de qui chercher tes réponses, celles qui t'arrangent. 

Reprenez-donc le sujet : le topic à Aun.

----------


## KikujiroTM

> Faut qu'on en discute entre modo. Sur le principe, je n'ai rien contre. Reste à voir les conditions. Il y en a déjà plusieurs :
> 
> - Sous-cat dédiée


Le topic sera sans doute très général, l’appellation "Tout ou rien" convient déjà pas mal et il existe déjà cette catégorie dans le forum. Moi j'dis ça, c'est juste par esprit de cohérence.




> - Minimum xxx posts pour y accéder
> - Seule sanction en cas d'abus : le ban du thread pour longtemps, très longtemps.


Certes.




> PS : C'est marrant, quand je matte qui a voté "non", il y a la quasi totalité des lourds du topic à b0b0. Vous serez donc banni d'office si ca se fait


Les décisions bénéfiques prises sur le forum doivent l'être pour tous. Ça a toujours marché comme ça. Qui plus est, déterrer la hache de guerre et échauffer les esprits c'est pas vraiment le job d'un modo et encore moins d'un admin.

Au final, je vais pas m'opposer à un nouvel espace de discussion, au contraire, mais autant que ça se fasse dans de bonnes conditions.

----------


## Ezechiel

> Je pourrais dire la même chose d'Anton et toi, mais ça reste en privé, probablement par peur d'assumer.


Non tu pourrais pas. Ta théorie du complot se découvre chaque jour des ramifications insoupçonnées. 




> Les décisions prises sur le forum doivent l'être pour tous. Ça a toujours marché comme ça. Ça a toujours marché comme ça. Qui plus est, déterrer la hache de guerre et échauffer les esprits c'est pas vraiment le job d'un modo et encore moins d'un admin.


Bin non, les admins ont toujours fait ce qu'ils voulaient.

----------


## Tiri

Moi je suis pour si ça peut regrouper le flood dans un topic précis.
Comme ça cela m'évitera de voir les :tiri: et autres foutages de gueules dans les topics que j'ai l'habitude de lire  ::|:

----------


## KikujiroTM

> Bin non, les admins ont toujours fait ce qu'ils voulaient.


Je parlais de toutes les décisions bénéfiques au forum. Elles ont toujours bénéficié à tous.

----------


## Detox

> Non tu pourrais pas. Ta théorie du complot se découvre chaque jour des ramifications insoupçonnées.


Ouh la malheureux, je ne fais que répéter ce qu'il m'a dit.  ::ninja::

----------


## Ezechiel

> Parfois, le flood temporaire participe à la vie et la bonne humeur d'un sujet et ses participants.
> 
> Un calbute qui met le cul et les burnes à l'aise, c'est bien et agréable. Mais faut laisser aérer aussi de temps en temps 
> Ne me remerciez pas pour cette métaphore





> Moi je suis pour si ça peut regrouper le flood dans un topic précis.
> Comme ça cela m'évitera de voir les :tiri: et autres foutages de gueules dans les topics que j'ai l'habitude de lire


Voilà. Voilà les deux avis qui résument de façon caricaturales l'avis des gens sur le forum. Donc la modération n'a finalement jamais raison ou tord pour tout le monde. Certains voudraient qu'on laisse rien passer, d'autres qu'on soit plus souples, bref, personne n'est content  :Cigare: 
Ah si, nous ça va, on trouve que ça se passe pas mal.

----------


## znokiss

> La modération y bosse beaucoup pour qu'il reste salubre. Juste tu le vois pas.


Mes confuses. Effectivement, j'avais pas remarqué le taf de la modération, mis à part quelques avertissements, pardon. 

On voit que le sujet est sensible et je me suis retenu de poster un "I like where this thread is going...". Cependant, avec 2-3 rêgles simples, doit y avoir moyen de maintenir un topicaflood sans cacaexcès. Bien sur, la frontière entre le mot "bite" et une photo d'un tel organe est ténue, et le boulot de décider ce qui est autorisé ou non n'est pas facile à tenir et reste mal vu des sanctionnés. 

Mais bordel, y'a pas moyen qu'on oublie un peu les vieux fantômes (genre "toi t'es qu'un con" etc..) et qu'on retourne se marrer sur un topic stupide qui atteignait parfois des sommets drôlistiques.. ?

Je rebondis par exemple sur la réaction de Narushima : t'aime pas le flood et/ou b0b0, tu vas pas sur le topic en question pis voila. Pareil pour mescalin qui se sent "fliqué" ou la "plaisanterie" de TB sur les "lourds". On doit être pas mal (je pense par exemple à Tonton Ben-J) à en avoir rien à foutre des vieilles querelles et vouloir juste s'éclater comme c'était souvent le cas.

----------


## ToasT

> Faut le dénoncer le flood en question. La modération peut pas être partout et tout le temps.


Le flood des modos aussi ?



> Bin non, les admins ont toujours fait ce qu'ils voulaient.


Ah oui c'est vrai.

Sinon Doc, tu me mets dans la catégorie que tu veux, et même si les modos sont tout-puissants, gloire à leur magnificence et leur sens de l'à-propos, y'a un moment où faut arrêter de chercher des noises.

Je vote non parce que cette partie ne servirait à rien, et certainement pas pour l'ensemble du forum.

----------


## le caca de l'espace

> dénoncer ... flood ... MP aux modos... sucette


 Ça se tient.

EDIT : Sinon, mon ban du topic des créations, c'est pour longtemps encore ou pas?  ::o:

----------


## Snowman

Comme visiblement c'est plus mature d'avoir un topic sur les armes à feu (à quand sur les armes chimiques ?), un topic (des mythos) du cœur et un topic Miss France qu'un espace où l'humour bas du front était un plaisir régressif assumé et avant tout cathartique, je vote non.

----------


## Clear_strelok

Putain y'a des réactions agressives sur ce topic. :tired: 
J'ai voté oui personnellement, un topic de ce genre ne fait pas de mal vu que la remarque de Snowman est pas tout a fait infondée.

----------


## Tonton_Ben-J

> Faut qu'on en discute entre modo. Sur le principe, je n'ai rien contre. Reste à voir les conditions. Il y en a déjà plusieurs :
> 
> - Sous-cat dédiée
> - Minimum xxx posts pour y accéder
> - Seule sanction en cas d'abus : le ban du thread pour longtemps, très longtemps.


Mais pourquoi tu as voté non alors ?  :tired:

----------


## b0b0

> Euh. Tu l'as lu où que le topic du coeur était automodéré? Je compte pas les ban de topic, les posts supprimés, les bans tout court dans ce topic. La modération y bosse beaucoup pour qu'il reste salubre. Juste tu le vois pas.


Bravo ezechiel

Moi, juste je le vois.  :Emo: 





> Ce besoin de défendre b0b0 qui ne te le demande sans doute même pas, c'est pas mal maladif aussi non? C'est plus inquiétant qu'attristant d'ailleurs.


Grave Detox c'est pénible.





> Merci d'avoir participé.
> 
> 
> 
> Bravo la paranoïa. Les lourds n'ont pas usurpés leur titre, les autres ça sert à rien de se sentir visés....


+1.



Sinon moi je suis contre, je trouve qu'il y'a eu trop de débordements sur le forum. En plus ça donne beaucoup de travail aux modérateurs, ils ont plus le temps de s'occuper de leur famille. 

Ou alors à la limite, on pourrait ouvrir une section où seul les membres un peu rond, roux avec les yeux bleus ayant postés plus de 785456 messages pourraient poster 1 message par jour sans smiley ni image.

----------


## Detox

> Grave Detox c'est pénible.


Oui pardon, Maître. Je ne recommencerai plus.  :Emo: 
 ::):  ::):  ::):  ::):  ::):

----------


## b0b0

> Oui pardon, Maître. Je ne recommencerai plus.


 ::):  C'est rien, faut un peu ménager les modos. :3

----------


## ToasT

Attention, ou vous allez vous faire
BAN DU TOPIC
: phe4r:
Et vous savez très bien que c'est beaucoup plus facile de taper sur les absents, hein. Comme ça y'a pas de justification possible.

----------


## Snowman

Vous êtes en train de remplir la coupe là.

----------


## yOoN

Je comprends pas trop le délire, vous n'avez pas fessebouque (mmh et oui à 2h du mat') ou hotmêle ?
Sinon 3615NIB...

----------


## Narushima

> Bien sur, la frontière entre le mot "bite" et une photo d'un tel organe est ténue[...]


C'est beau, on dirait du Magritte. :cecin'estpasunepipe:




> Je rebondis par exemple sur la réaction de Narushima : t'aime pas le flood et/ou b0b0, tu vas pas sur le topic en question pis voila.


Bien sûr, j'irais pas s'il revient d'entre les morts, mais là tout de suite on me demande si je veux bien qu'il y ait une séance de nécromancie pour le ressusciter. Donc je dis non.

Ce que je reproche à ce topic c'est que justement il ne s'en tenait pas à à lui-même, mais on pouvait en voir les "effets" partout. Il avait tendance à transformer le forum en un produit dérivé de 4chan. Et bon, j'aime moyen.

----------


## znokiss

> Ce que je reproche à ce topic c'est que justement *il ne s'en tenait pas à à lui-même, mais on pouvait en voir les "effets" partout*. Il avait tendance à transformer *le forum* en un produit dérivé de 4chan. Et bon, j'aime moyen.


Ben justement, on pourrait s'arranger (la modération et les usagers) à respecter quelques rêgles pour éviter que ce ne soit le cas sur le topic dont Tonton Ben-J propose la création. 

Bien sur, ça voudrait dire que les modos ne chantent pas "si t'as une tête d'ancien rageux je te banne du topic" et que d'autres arrêtent avec le couplet du "han t'as effacé mon post avec l'image d'Hitler avec un chapeau rigolo :daku: et tu me flique donc t'es un nazi". 

Parce qu'en dehors de la petite guéguerre qui échauffa les esprits de quelques gens, y'en a sans doute plein d'autres qui aimeraient bien flooder pépère sur l'autoroute du topic à b0b0, mais en respectant les limites de vitesses. Doit y avoir moyen de s'entendre, non ?

----------


## Baron

J'ai voté "oui " parce que certains le demandent et que ça ma paraît tout à fait possible.

Sinon, perso, le flood pour le flood, c'est vrai, c'est pas mon truc. Moi, j'aime bien les digressions de quelques posts, des bons mots qui sortent d'un sujet sérieux - comme une soupape - bref, l'humour à l'anglaise, quoi  :B):

----------


## Lennyroquai

Je vote oui ! 

Par contre, le rodage du bébé va être tendu vu les réactions que ca provoque !  ::O: 

Et je rejoins les gens qui disent que ca ferait un petit topic "nawak" sans réel but juste histoire de s'oxygéner...

Par contre, faut vraiment pas que ca redevienne un topic à bobo en phase terminale... c'était marrant 5 minutes, mais 10000 posts plus tard...  :tired:

----------


## francou008

> Ce que je reproche à ce topic c'est que justement il ne s'en tenait pas à à lui-même, mais on pouvait en voir les "effets" partout. Il avait tendance à transformer le forum en un produit dérivé de 4chan. Et bon, j'aime moyen.

----------


## Clear_strelok

Mon avis a deux balles mais c'est pas spécialement bien partis ce nouveau topic vu que la simple évocation du topic a B0b0 suffit a produire du Flood ici.

----------


## Narushima

> Ce que je reproche à ce topic c'est que justement il ne s'en tenait pas à à lui-même, mais on pouvait en voir les "effets" partout. Il avait tendance à transformer le forum en un produit dérivé de 4chan. Et bon, j'aime moyen.





> http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y23...mcr/FIERCE.gif


Oui, des trucs comme ça, voilà. Merci pour l'exemple, mec.

----------


## francou008

> Oui, des trucs comme ça, voilà. Merci pour l'exemple, mec.


C'est le fait que je t'aie quoté en sélectionnant que la partie sur 4chan qui t'a mis sur la voie ?  ::o:

----------


## znokiss

Oui mais non. Il me semble que ce genre de post "gif" est sanctionné sur d'autres topics et reste réservé au topicaflood.

----------


## francou008

> Oui mais non. Il me semble que ce genre de post "gif" est sanctionné sur d'autres topics et reste réservé au topicaflood.
> 
> (C'est marrant, ce à quoi les derniers posts me font penser).


C'est surtout que quoi qu'on dise, quoi qu'on fasse, nous sommes catalogués "bande à b0b0" et donc toute "discussion" est impossible, que ce soit par un post de 30 lignes argumenté ou une réponse simple. Ça sera toujours tourné côté modération, et on est responsable de tous les maux du forum, du nazisme à la branlette sur les armes, en passant par Comae et tes week end de cul relatés sur le topic du coeur. Et pour finir je vois Narushima qui dit que CanardPC devient une annexe de 4chan, j'y crois pas une seconde, ça voudrait dire que la partie tout ou rien pourrait faire quelque chose de nouveau.




(Et sympa d'avoir supprimé la fin de ton message  :;): )

----------


## Narushima

J'aurais rien contre un topic à flood, mais j'ai du mal à croire que ça reste dans les limites du pas relou, et surtout dans les limites du topic.
Je veux bien vous croire si vous me dites que vous allez faire gaffe, mais les bonnes résolutions sur Internet ça vaut encore moins que celles de la vraie vie.

----------


## Clear_strelok

> C'est surtout que quoi qu'on dise, quoi qu'on fasse, nous sommes catalogués "bande à b0b0" et donc toute "discussion" est impossible.


Ah bon ? Me souviens pas avoir fait de remarques perso, et je suis pas le seul. En fait je t'aurais pas catalogué une seconde " Bande à B0b0 " ( Pourquoi on revient toujours a lui d'ailleurs ? Il a rien demandé. ) si je n'avais vu dernier post ou tu es vraisemblablement une pauvre victime sacrifiée par les nazis modérateurs et ou tout le reste du forum est pourri mais on t'accuse d'en être le responsable.( ::huh:: )




> Ca me botterait un topic a flood. Et puis les trucs sur le topic a b0b0 qui pourrissait le forum de ses effluves toxiques, faut peut-être arrêter la parano les gens.


Quand la " Mort " du topic fut annoncée il y a quand même eu pas mal de pollution mais c'est vrais qu'en dehors de ça... ( Enfin personnellement je n'ai pas vu de topics ou ça débordait " a cause du topakAB0b0o" j'avoue. )

----------


## Pelomar

Ca me botterait un topic a flood. Et puis les trucs sur le topic a b0b0 qui pourrissait le forum de ses effluves toxiques, faut peut-être arrêter la parano les gens.

----------


## Bah

C'est rigolo, je suis relativement assidu sur le forum (mais pas un fou qui va tout lire ou poster partout) et la disparition du topic à bobo, j'en ai que vaguement entendu parler. J'ai jamais non plus remarqué de "débordements" où que ce soit. En fait, le topic à bobo je sais même pas ce qui se faisait dessus, donc à priori ça doit pas trop polluer le reste du forum.

----------


## znokiss

> J'aurais rien contre un topic à flood, mais j'ai du mal à croire que ça reste dans les limites du pas relou, et surtout dans les limites du topic.


Si t'as peur que les floodeux dépassent les limites du relou sur leur topic dédié, bah tu fais comme Bah, t'y va pas. Jusqu'à maintenant, la modération sanctionne le flood sur tous les topics, avec avertissements, points et bans. Pourquoi ça changerait lors de la création d'un topic "Tout et rien" ? Ceux qui veulent jouer avec le feu (i.e. flooder du caca partout) prendront des points (et ceux qui pleureront "ouin ouin les modos nazis" prendront des points pareil puis voila). 



> En fait je t'aurais pas catalogué une seconde " Bande à B0b0 " si je n'avais vu dernier post ou tu es vraisemblablement une pauvre victime sacrifiée par les nazis modérateurs et ou tout le reste du forum est pourri mais on t'accuse d'en être le responsable.()


On dirait que tu prends le post de francou personnellement alors que je pense qu'il était loin de s'adresser à toi seul. A mon avis, il était plutôt question du post de Doc TB un peu plus haut ou des réactions de Nazushima. Et là francou n'a pas tort, dans le sens où certains pensent que si on réouvre un topic à flood, on se retrouvera forcément avec de la bouse partout sur le fofo à cause d'un groupe de "relous". 

Mais n'oublions pas que le topicaflood avait ses habitués qui aimaient deviser et se poiler entre canard avant la shitstorm. 



> ( Enfin personnellement je n'ai pas vu de topics ou ça débordait " a cause du topakAB0b0o" j'avoue. )


Ben voila. 
Bon, y'en a eu, notamment par ma faute, mais avec les sanctions qui suivent, je pense qu'on peut restreindre le flood dans son lisier. 



> (Et sympa d'avoir supprimé la fin de ton message )


( ::siffle::  Euh oui, là je cherchais un peu le bâton pour me faire battre).

----------


## b0b0

> C'est rigolo, je suis relativement assidu sur le forum (mais pas un fou qui va tout lire ou poster partout) et la disparition du topic à bobo, j'en ai que vaguement entendu parler. J'ai jamais non plus remarqué de "débordements" où que ce soit. En fait, le topic à bobo je sais même pas ce qui se faisait dessus, donc à priori ça doit pas trop polluer le reste du forum.


Bah si, c'est prouvé.

----------


## Tonton_Ben-J

> C'est surtout que quoi qu'on dise, quoi qu'on fasse, nous sommes catalogués "bande à b0b0" et donc toute "discussion" est impossible, que ce soit par un post de 30 lignes argumenté ou une réponse simple. 
> )


Heuresement que vous ne m'avez jamais accepté dans votre team  ::ninja::

----------


## Wobak

L'autre gros souci du topic à flood, c'est que rien dedans ne vous choque vraiment, et par rapport au nombre de posts, on n'avait jamais de modo bell, et il peut se passer jusqu'à 3 jours et 40 pages de posts avec une bite en plein écran qu'on n'a pas vue...

----------


## Clear_strelok

> On dirait que tu prends le post de francou personnellement alors que je pense qu'il était loin de s'adresser à toi seul.


Non pas de soucis je ne prends pas son post personnellement. :^_^:  je ne connais pas les problèmes qu'il a eu pu avoir avec la modération par la passé et je ne vais pas l'accuser de quoi que ce soit, je suis juste surpris de son agressivité d'office et de la volonté constante de vouloir se présenter en tant que victime de modérateurs abrutis qui ont créer une légende sur ce topic. On dirait que le coté trash, les insultes, les complexes de supériorité et les règlements de comptes qui bien que rares ont bien été observés sur le topic a B0b0 n'ont jamais existé et que c'est du flan crée par deux-trois connards a l'entendre.

----------


## Guest

Ça manque pas.

----------


## KikujiroTM

J'ai trois questions.

1. La demande d'ouverture du topic a-t-elle effectivement été prise en compte par la modération/administration ?

2. Si oui, le résultat du sondage aura-t-il un impact sur la décision de la modération/administration ?

3. Si oui, quelle en est la deadline ?

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

1. Oui.

2. Sûrement. A titre personnel ce sont les posts de ce topic qui m'intéressent, pas les pourcentage.

3. Y en a pas.

----------


## KikujiroTM

> 1. Oui.
> 
> 2. Sûrement. A titre personnel ce sont les posts de ce topic qui m'intéressent, pas les pourcentage.
> 
> 3. Y en a pas.


Cimer.

----------


## Anton

> Je pourrais dire la même chose d'Anton et toi, mais ça reste en privé, probablement par peur d'assumer.


Qu'est-ce que j'ai encore dit moi  ::mellow::

----------


## Lt Anderson

> En théorie, je suis plutôt pour. 
> En pratique, j'ai peur que ça vire au topic à b0b0 à base de "pute", de noob bashing, de conneries grasses. 
> Clairement, ça laise les users cools et détendu qui ont juste envie d'un topic "bar des canards" où on discute de tout et de rien. Mais à moins d'y modérer à la hache...


Avoue que ça te ferait plaisir.
Un plaisir malsain certes, mais un plaisir tout de même.
 ::ninja::  _afin d'éviter tout malentendu._

----------


## b0b0

> L'autre gros souci du topic à flood, c'est que rien dedans ne vous choque vraiment, et par rapport au nombre de posts, on n'avait jamais de modo bell, et il peut se passer jusqu'à 3 jours et 40 pages de posts avec une bite en plein écran qu'on n'a pas vue...


 ::o:  Tu voulais les voir en fait.

----------


## Ezechiel

> Avoue que ça te ferait plaisir.
> Un plaisir malsain certes, mais un plaisir tout de même.
>  _afin d'éviter tout malentendu._


Bin faut que les règles y soient claires. Et alors ouais, franchement aucun problème. 
L'outil ban de topic est vraiment vachement pratique. L'outil ban aussi d'ailleurs.

----------


## johnclaude

J'ai du mal à comprendre la polémique autour du topic à b0b0 en fait.
Un topic pour dire n'importe quoi mais sans hors charte ça marche vraiment pas en pratique?

----------


## Tetsuro999

Un topic un peu foutoir, pourquoi pas, mais vu comme le précédent a terminé (bashage de Froyok, tellement banal désormais  ::|: , et de je ne sais plus qui venu demander des conseils sur un topic sérieux), je doute que tous sachent s'auto modérer.

Dans l'idée c'était pourtant sympa, moi aussi je pourrais avoir envie de poster un "bite" un jour, mais à moins de la plus extrême sévérité (ban à vie du topic ? ) vis à vis de ceux qui dépassent les bornes, ça tournera encore une fois au n'importe quoi.

Je vote quand même pour parce qu'un espace totalement défouloir manque, mais je ne me fais pas d'illusions...

----------


## mescalin

Bah le truc c'est qu'on a déja parlé de tout ça, les mêmes propositions et tout fin aout et que la réponse a été claire et sans appel : "non, jamais" (je vous épargne le rire démoniaque). Donc ça m'étonne un peu.

----------


## KikujiroTM



----------


## Anton

> Bah le truc c'est qu'on a déja parlé de tout ça, les mêmes propositions et tout fin aout et que la réponse a été claire et sans appel : "non, jamais" (je vous épargne le rire démoniaque). Donc ça m'étonne un peu.


Ça montre que l'équipe est capable de remise en question (ou ne dit pas tout), c'est plutôt positif je trouve.

----------


## Ezechiel

> Bah le truc c'est qu'on a déja parlé de tout ça, les mêmes propositions et tout fin aout et que la réponse a été claire et sans appel : "non, jamais" (je vous épargne le rire démoniaque). Donc ça m'étonne un peu.


Oui sauf que c'est pas les même personnes qui demande le topic là. La demande n'est pas "rouvrez le topic à b0b0" auquel cas la réponse serait "non, jamais". Là c'est quelqu'un qui ne s'est jamais signalé comme étant un brise couille qui testerait les les limites en permanence mais juste quelqu'un de raisonnable qui demande de façon non impérieuse à ce qu'on réfléchisse à un topic canard café sans thème pour juste discuter à l'arrache. Et cette demande là peut absolument être prise en concidération.

----------


## Snowman

> un topic canard café sans thème pour juste discuter à l'arrache.


Bin c'est marrant parce que c'est la définition du topic à b0b0 : j'ai souvenir de discussions sur le cinéma, la musique, les mangas, les animes, le foot, l'ambiance au boulot, des réflexions métaphysiques sur "sandwich ou resto ce midi ?" que des images de bites fourrant des étrons mais bon la mémoire est sélective...

----------


## Ezechiel

> Bin c'est marrant parce que c'est la définition du topic à b0b0 : j'ai souvenir de discussions sur le cinéma, la musique, les mangas, les animes, le foot, l'ambiance au boulot, des réflexions métaphysiques sur "sandwich ou resto ce midi ?" que des images de bites fourrant des étrons mais bon la mémoire est sélective...


Ah. Ouais ça doit être ça.

----------


## Detox

> Ah. Ouais ça doit être ça.


Surtout que t'y venais jamais.

----------


## XWolverine

Mhh !
Je ne vote pas mais je donne mon avis quand même (edit : Si, nspp)
Déjà, le truc est biaisé parce qu'on le catégorise d'entrée comme la re-re-résurrection du topic à b0b0 (mais pas le même). Donc bon, si vous voulez qu'il existe, faut casser ça tout de suite, l'appellation "le bar", c'est bien.

Après, pareil que quelques uns, je ne suis pas du style flood pour le flood, donc c'est pas pour moi, mais je trouve l'idée sympa. Sauf que je ne crois pas du tout ni à l'auto-modération, ni à la mise en place de règles claires (trop de possibilités de dérives, contournements, mauvaise interprétation ...), donc si ça se met en place, ça sera méga dur à modérer et il faudra accepter que ça parte régulièrement en couille, mais c'est gérable en bannant à postériori, je pense.

Enfin, si c'est du topic à b0b0 like, ça ne me dérange pas non plus que ça existe, pour avoir essayé de lire quelques pages (j'ai du poster 2-3 trucs seulement là bas), c'est juste pas mon trip, donc j'y vais pas, par contre si j'étais modo, oui, je crois que je dirais non.

----------


## Scorbut

> L'autre gros souci du topic à flood, c'est que rien dedans ne vous choque vraiment, et par rapport au nombre de posts, on n'avait jamais de modo bell, et il peut se passer jusqu'à 3 jours et 40 pages de posts avec une bite en plein écran qu'on n'a pas vue...



Où est le problème si ça choque personne ?

----------


## Narushima

> Où est le problème si ça choque personne ?


http://forum.canardpc.com/showthread.php?t=49474

----------


## Anton

> Donc bon, si vous voulez qu'il existe, faut casser ça tout de suite, l'appellation "le bar", c'est bien.


 ::O: 
JeuxOnline l'a fait y a 6 ans, depuis c'est les bas-fonds de tout l'Internet franco, pire que jv.com et doctissimo réunis (l'orthographe en plus, tout de même).
Donc pitié, pas ça  ::sad::   :Emo:

----------


## Snowman

> Où est le problème si ça choque personne ?


Disons que la "respectabilité" (lawl) du site en prend un coup.
Mais par contre parler de calibre 12, de balles traçantes c'est mature, qu'on a pété de la rondelle de chaudasse tout le week-end au point d'avoir une nouille trop cuite entre les jambes, c'est mature aussi.

----------


## XWolverine

> Où est le problème si ça choque personne ?


Il voulait dire que ça ne choquait aucun des participants, donc pas d'auto-modération possible, pas d'appel aux modos non plus, donc si une pauvre âme égarée s'y aventure par erreur, il peut tomber sur le pire (et s'évanouir avant d'avoir le temps d'appuyer sur le bouton d'arrêt d'urgence  ::P: ).

----------


## Scorbut

> JeuxOnline l'a fait y a 6 ans, depuis c'est les bas-fonds de tout l'Internet franco, pire que jv.com et doctissimo réunis (l'orthographe en plus, tout de même).
> Donc pitié, pas ça



Ca veut pas dire que ce sera géré de la même façon.

---------- Post ajouté à 14h54 ----------




> Il voulait dire que ça ne choquait aucun des participants, donc pas d'auto-modération possible, pas d'appel aux modos non plus, donc si une pauvre âme égarée s'y aventure par erreur, il peut tomber sur le pire (et s'évanouir avant d'avoir le temps d'appuyer sur le bouton d'arrêt d'urgence ).



Et cette pauvre âme déclenchera la modo-bell et le tort sera réparé.

----------


## Detox

Surtout qu'en 3 ans de topics, des images de bite j'ai du en voir passer deux. Et à chaque fois y'a eu delete et ban. Dont une fois Oni-Oni. Donc c'était pas non plus une zone de non-droit.

---------- Post ajouté à 14h59 ----------




> la mémoire est sélective...


Pas. Mieux.

----------


## XWolverine

> Et cette pauvre âme déclenchera la modo-bell et le tort sera réparé.


Puisque je te dis qu'il est évanoui  ::P:

----------


## Darkmoon Soleyfir

J'ai jamais été vraiment actif sur le topic à b0b0 mais ça fait bien longtemps que je suis sur ce forum et j'ai suivi une bonne partie des délires de loin. Et franchement, à part le bordel qu'il y'a eu juste avant la fermeture, j'ai jamais rien vu de bien terrible là bas. Au contraire, je me suis bien marré la plupart du temps. J'ai l'impression que depuis la fermeture de ce topic il y'a une sorte de fixette/parano un peu partout sur le forum sur le flood. Dès qu'un post dévie sur un sujet, tout le monde appelle à l'arrêt du flood et ça dégénère. Je ne dis pas qu'il n'y a pas de flood, au contraire et quand c'est le cas c'est vraiment désagréable (et la modération réagit plutôt vite et efficacement). Mais là il suffit que trois images un peu drôles se succèdent et on hurle au retour de la terrible "bande à b0b0" qui va violer le forum... De fait, c'est devenu de plus en plus lourd à lire. Et franchement je préférais quand il y'avait un bon gros topic un peu débile (mais pas toujours) que cet espèce de pseudo-tabou qui règne maintenant.

----------


## Clear_strelok

> Rien qu'avoir un débat aussi intense pour la question de mettre un topic "discussions générales", c'est quand même fort.


Ouais enfin tout le monde semble déjà être d'accord sur l'ouverture ou non d'un topic de discussions générales, on dirait plutôt que ça a dérivé sur un débat vis a vis du topic a B0b0, du moins semble-t-il. 


> Aussi, est-ce que ce genre de topic est vraiment nécessaire ? Quand on voit la profusion de topics dans "Tout ou rien", on peut parler d'à peu près n'importe quoi, de ses rêves aux montres en passant par le cinéma et la musique.
> Donc bon, c'est pas comme si y'avait pas moyen de discuter de choses et d'autres un peu partout.


La plupart de ces topics sont usés jusqu’à la corde et il arrive que l'ambiance y soit détestable. Quelque chose de "nouveau" et de vague ce serait bien je trouve.

----------


## Toxic

> Aussi, est-ce que ce genre de topic est vraiment nécessaire ? Quand on voit la profusion de topics dans "Tout ou rien", on peut parler d'à peu près n'importe quoi, de ses rêves aux montres en passant par le cinéma et la musique.
> Donc bon, c'est pas comme si y'avait pas moyen de discuter de choses et d'autres un peu partout.


J'allais le dire.
Si vous avez des conneries à dire à vos potes de forum et qu'elles rentrent dans aucune des trouzmille discussions "vous mangez quoi, vous écoutez quoi, vous inventez que vous baisez qui", discutez sur vos profils et qu'on n'en parle plus, non ?

----------


## Pelomar

> Ouais enfin tout le monde semble déjà être d'accord sur l'ouverture ou non d'un topic de discussions générales, on dirait plutôt que ça a dérivé sur un débat vis a vis du topic a B0b0, du moins semble-t-il.


Yeah no shit.

Edit: ok la censure, j'avais pas l'impression d'avoir dit grand chose de méchant par rapport aux jérémiades de Detox ou francou  :tired:

----------


## Narushima

> Quelque chose de "nouveau" et de vague ce serait bien je trouve.


Ouais, c'est justement le côté "vague" qui peut être source de débordements.

----------


## Doc TB

Ca me gonfle les prises de tête stériles là. On va faire comme pour les autres threads sensibles : on va essayer et si ca part en sucette, on arrêtera. Dans tous les cas, il y aura une dizaine de banni d'office, parce qu'ils ont prouvés à maintes reprises qu'ils ne savaient pas se tenir, ni s'arrêter quand ca part en couille. Et comme je prends sur moi de faire le méchant modo, en voila la liste :

* Detox
* Saumon
* Psycho_fox
* caca de l'espace
* Kikujiro
* Francou
* Oni-oni
* Sepandemic
* Sk-flown

Pour les modalités, je vais voir avec les modos

----------


## Clear_strelok

> Ouais, c'est justement le côté "vague" qui peut être source de débordements.


Ou alors ça évite qu'un "spécialiste" de tel ou tel sujet vienne se dire " super ! Un topic sur **** allons prouver sur un ton méprisant a ces paltoquet que *je* m'y connais. " mais je dis ça comme ça.




> Yeah no shit.


 ::ninja:: 

Du reste les conversations sur profil c'est sympa il n'y a pas dire, et ça dérive pas vu que c'est souvent entre personnes "s'appréciant" déjà mais le forum ça reste a la base un lieu ou l'on veut connaitre un maximum de gens pour discuter en collectif non ?  :^_^:

----------


## Tonton_Ben-J

> Bin c'est marrant parce que c'est la définition du topic à b0b0 : j'ai souvenir de discussions sur le cinéma, la musique, les mangas, les animes, le foot, l'ambiance au boulot, des réflexions métaphysiques sur "sandwich ou resto ce midi ?" que des images de bites fourrant des étrons mais bon la mémoire est sélective...


En restant objectif ça partait parfois franchement dans la débilité. Je me suis marré parfois et j'aimais bien y participer mais les déviations du genre *pute* *bite* *chatte* *couille" *anus* à la longue ça devenait lourd. Vers la fin à chaque fois que j'y allais c'était souvent la même chose et me donnait un autre point vu global de ce topic. (donc pas le même qu'à son commencement).




> Ouais enfin tout le monde semble déjà être d'accord sur l'ouverture ou non d'un topic de discussions générales, on dirait plutôt que ça a dérivé sur un débat vis a vis du topic a B0b0, du moins semble-t-il. 
> 
> La plupart de ces topics sont usés jusqu’à la corde et il arrive que l'ambiance y soit détestable. Quelque chose de "nouveau" et de vague ce serait bien je trouve.


De toute façon je ne vois pas pourquoi il y a un débat "topic à b0b0" puisque les "actionnaires majeurs" de cet ancien topic ont tous voté non au sondage que j'ai mis en ligne. Donc on ne les verra pas.

----------


## Clear_strelok

> De toute façon je ne vois pas pourquoi il y a un débat "topic à b0b0" puisque les "actionnaires majeurs" de cet ancien topic ont tous voté non au sondage que j'ai mis en ligne. Donc on ne les verra pas.


Ben je sais pas vraiment non plus hein ? Si je m’avançais et en me souvenant que la "mort" du topic a B0b0 s'était faite brutalement et que c'est devenu plus ou moins un sujet tabou eu égard au fait que ça entrainait du Flood... Je dirais que ce topic commence a devenir le lieu d'un règlement de compte entre certains habitués du topic a b0b0 et des membres de la modération, après j'en connais pas les raisons.

----------


## Doc TB

> De toute façon je ne vois pas pourquoi il y a un débat "topic à b0b0" puisque les "actionnaires majeurs" de cet ancien topic ont tous voté non au sondage que j'ai mis en ligne. Donc on ne les verra pas.


Voila une parole censée. On parle là d'un topic "Tout et Rien" sans sujet particulier.

----------


## Ezechiel

> Je dirais que ce topic commence a devenir le lieu d'un règlement de compte entre certains habitués du topic a b0b0 et des membres de la modération, après j'en connais pas les raisons.


Ma faute, me lui laissé embarquer dans un débat sans intérêt. N'en parlons plus.

----------


## Anon4782

Voté pour.

Le topic "défouloir" était de loin le plus marrant, et le plus enrichissant en ce qui concerne le monde merveilleux du web 2.0.
Il y avait toujours de superbes images également.

Et s'il existe toutes sortes de topics dans "Tout ou rien", ça ne change rien au fait qu'il manque un topic pour dire ou poster n'importe quoi. Le problème des discussions trop encadrées c'est qu'elles brident la créativité.
On ne va pas créer un topic pour dire une connerie ou aborder un sujet étrange. Immédiatement se pose la question de la légitimité de la création du topic. Et il est plus aisé de s'exprimer dans un topic généraliste que sur une discusison encadrée, surtout si la discussion a besoin de déraper au début pour finalement pouvoir aboutir (ou pas) à une discussion intéressante.

Les pages des profils ne peuvent pas remplacer un topic qui centralise ces discussions et autres ovnis.

Depuis la disparition du topicabobo, le forum est moins drôle, et un peu allemand. Difficile de se faire surprendre au détour d'une conversation.

----------


## Anon4782

> il y aura une dizaine de banni d'office, parce qu'ils ont prouvés à maintes reprises qu'ils ne savaient pas se tenir, ni s'arrêter quand ca part en couille. Et comme je prends sur moi de faire le méchant modo, en voila la liste :
> 
> * Detox
> * Saumon
> * Psycho_fox
> * caca de l'espace
> * Kikujiro
> * Francou
> * Oni-oni
> ...


C'est pas vraiment dans l'esprit de noyäle.  :Emo: 
Mais surtout, priver un tel topic de certain de ses acteurs les plus créatifs, ça suinte.

----------


## Doc TB

Et ca vous vexerais au plus profond du dedans de vous même si je créais une catégorie "Vraiment Rien" en bas du forum destiné à cet usage ?

----------


## KikujiroTM

Pour commencer j'ai voté oui, je suis pas le seul. J'ai voté oui parce j'apprécie l’existence d'un topic non-dédié ouvert tout le temps mais surtout à tous. Je suis inscrit depuis 2006 et le topic à b0b0 remplissait cette mission de soupape. Peu importe. C'est sûrement sur ce topic que j'ai la fait connaissance avec le plus de forumeurs. C'est mon opinion, mais ce topic à sûrement plus apporté à ce forum qu'il lui en a causé de dommages.

J'ai jusque-là et depuis mes excès, novembre pour les derniers en date, fait preuve de mesure. J'en veux pour preuve mon premier post sur ce topic. Alors oui j'ai pris des bans et j'ai été puni pour ces excès. Je n'en suis pas fier. Tout ça pour dire que j'ai été puni pour mes conneries. Pourquoi devrais-je subir cette punition supplémentaire d'autant plus qu'elle n'était pas prévue _ab initio_ ? Bon, il y a aussi le principe de la présomption d’innocence et ça sert à éviter l'arbitraire, je vais pas m'étaler sur le sujet.

Merci de votre attention.

----------


## Anon4782

> Et ca vous vexerais au plus profond du dedans de vous même si je créais une catégorie "Vraiment Rien" en bas du forum destiné à cet usage ?


Au contraire.

----------


## Snowman

> J'ai jamais été vraiment actif sur le topic à b0b0 mais ça fait bien longtemps que je suis sur ce forum et j'ai suivi une bonne partie des délires de loin. Et franchement, à part le bordel qu'il y'a eu juste avant la fermeture, j'ai jamais rien vu de bien terrible là bas. Au contraire, je me suis bien marré la plupart du temps. J'ai l'impression que depuis la fermeture de ce topic il y'a une sorte de fixette/parano un peu partout sur le forum sur le flood. Dès qu'un post dévie sur un sujet, tout le monde appelle à l'arrêt du flood et ça dégénère. Je ne dis pas qu'il n'y a pas de flood, au contraire et quand c'est le cas c'est vraiment désagréable (et la modération réagit plutôt vite et efficacement). Mais là il suffit que trois images un peu drôles se succèdent et on hurle au retour de la terrible "bande à b0b0" qui va violer le forum... De fait, c'est devenu de plus en plus lourd à lire. Et franchement je préférais quand il y'avait un bon gros topic un peu débile (mais pas toujours) que cet espèce de pseudo-tabou qui règne maintenant.


Je n'aurais su mieux dire (en plus ça vient d'un point de vue quasi-neutre).




> Si vous avez des conneries à dire à vos potes de forum et qu'elles rentrent dans aucune des trouzmille discussions "vous mangez quoi, vous écoutez quoi, vous inventez que vous baisez qui", discutez sur vos profils et qu'on n'en parle plus, non ?


J'ai le souvenir que tu venais faire partager tes superbes photomontages à base de captures d'écran de Milla Jovovich dans _Ultraviolet_ le topic dédié n'étant pas près à accueillir cet "art total"  ::ninja::

----------


## orime

Voté NSP.
Je n'allais pas chez bobo mais ca me génait pas plus que ca, hormis quand ca débordait sur les autres topics, là ca me faisait chier.

Le truc, en tant que simple membre, c'est qu'on avait limite l'impression que certains membres étaient (ou se sentaient) clairement intouchables.
Et ca, c'était omfg, vraiment pète couille.

----------


## Morgoth

Y'a quand même eu un moment où l'on pouvait se prendre des points pour flood... dans le topique à flood justement.  :tired:

----------


## Snowman

> Y'a quand même eu un moment où l'on pouvait se prendre des points pour flood... dans le topique à flood justement.


Puisqu'on te dit que c'était une zone de non-droit.

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

Snowman je crois qu'on a tous compris le message que tu voulais faire passer.
Tu peux envoyer un mail à la modération ou à TB pour te plaindre ou exposer ton point de vue à ceux qui n'aurait pas encore tout cerné, mais je pense qu'il est temps pour toi d'arrêter les sous-entendu.

----------


## b0b0

> Snowman je crois qu'on a tous compris le message que tu voulais faire passer.
> Tu peux envoyer un mail à la modération ou à TB pour te plaindre ou exposer ton point de vue à ceux qui n'aurait pas encore tout cerné, mais je pense qu'il est temps pour toi d'arrêter les sous-entendu.


Suffit d'effacer ses messages, sinon. Enfin faire comme d'habitude.  :B): 
je m'envais sur le champs Mp la modération.  :^_^:

----------


## Doc TB

Marrant comme ce sujet entraine l'afflux immédiat des provocateurs d'hier....

----------


## Jeckhyl

En fait, à part détourner la rédac de son vrai job pour lui faire faire celui de flic je ne vois pas l'intérêt du topic. 
Perso je préfère savoir que le doc se prend la tête sur des tests d'alims pourrites, que de savoir qu'il se prend la tête à faire du relationnel pendant la moitié de la nuit avec vous autres, avant de péter un câble et de bannir la moitié du topic dans un grand mouvement de ras-le-bol le rendant improductif pour le restant de la nuit.

Donc pour des raisons purement égoïstes je fais partie des "non" mais ne me haïssez pas trop.

----------


## Doc TB

Non mais cette fois j'ai compris : la petite dizaine de lourds seront bannis immédiatement au moindre problème et ca s'arrêtera la.

PS : Ta signature est beaucoup, beaucoup trop grosse (voir charte)

----------


## Baron

> Disons que la "respectabilité" (lawl) du site en prend un coup.
> Mais par contre parler de calibre 12, de balles traçantes c'est mature, qu'on a pété de la rondelle de chaudasse tout le week-end au point d'avoir une nouille trop cuite entre les jambes, c'est mature aussi.


Je vote le ban dans ce cas là  :tired: 




> J'ai l'impression que depuis la fermeture de ce topic il y'a une sorte de fixette/parano un peu partout sur le forum sur le flood. Dès qu'un post dévie sur un sujet, tout le monde appelle à l'arrêt du flood et ça dégénère


C'est fou ça parce que j'ai l'impression régulièrement de faire de la digression mais sans abus et - pas plus que chez les autres - jamais je n'ai vu de remarque désobligeante s'ensuivre. J'ai l'impression que selon les endroits où on va traîner sur le forum - y compris dans "tout ou rien" - on n'a pas du tout le même vécu  ::O:

----------


## SAï

> Voté pour.
> 
> Le topic "défouloir" était de loin le plus marrant, et le plus enrichissant en ce qui concerne le monde merveilleux du web 2.0.
> Il y avait toujours de superbes images également.
> 
> Et s'il existe toutes sortes de topics dans "Tout ou rien", ça ne change rien au fait qu'il manque un topic pour dire ou poster n'importe quoi. Le problème des discussions trop encadrées c'est qu'elles brident la créativité.
> On ne va pas créer un topic pour dire une connerie ou aborder un sujet étrange. Immédiatement se pose la question de la légitimité de la création du topic. Et il est plus aisé de s'exprimer dans un topic généraliste que sur une discusison encadrée, surtout si la discussion a besoin de déraper au début pour finalement pouvoir aboutir (ou pas) à une discussion intéressante.
> 
> Les pages des profils ne peuvent pas remplacer un topic qui centralise ces discussions et autres ovnis.
> ...


Pas mieux, et si bien que je propose la candidature de boule d'amour pour exercer la nouvelle forme de modération que ce topac expérimental mérite.

----------


## Anton

> Non mais cette fois j'ai compris : la petite dizaine de lourds *seront bannis* immédiatement au moindre problème et ca s'arrêtera la.
> 
> PS : Ta signature est beaucoup, beaucoup trop grosse (voir charte)


C'est mieux que faire une _blacklist_ d'office je trouve, c'est bien.

----------


## Enigma

> Bin c'est marrant parce que c'est la définition  du topic à b0b0 : j'ai souvenir de discussions sur le cinéma, la  musique, les mangas, les animes, le foot, l'ambiance au boulot, des  réflexions métaphysiques sur "sandwich ou resto ce midi ?" que des  images de bites fourrant des étrons mais bon la mémoire est  sélective...





> Surtout qu'en 3 ans de topics, des images de bite  j'ai du en voir passer deux. Et à chaque fois y'a eu delete et ban. Dont  une fois Oni-Oni. Donc c'était pas non plus une zone de  non-droit.


Vous voulez voir le topic à b00bs ?




> Si vous avez des conneries à dire à vos potes de forum et qu'elles rentrent dans aucune des trouzmille discussions "vous mangez quoi, vous écoutez quoi, vous inventez que vous baisez qui", discutez sur vos profils et qu'on n'en parle plus, non ?


Et si on veut pas le dire aux potes, qu'on en a pas ou qu'on veut le partager avec le plus de monde possible ?




> Pas mieux, et si bien que je propose la candidature  de boule d'amour pour exercer la nouvelle forme de modération que ce  topac expérimental mérite.


Vote Oni ?  :Emo:

----------


## Arnold le joufflu

> En fait, à part détourner la rédac de son vrai job pour lui faire faire celui de flic je ne vois pas l'intérêt du topic. 
> Perso je préfère savoir que le doc se prend la tête sur des tests d'alims pourrites, que de savoir qu'il se prend la tête à faire du relationnel pendant la moitié de la nuit avec vous autres, avant de péter un câble et de bannir la moitié du topic dans un grand mouvement de ras-le-bol le rendant improductif pour le restant de la nuit.


En même temps, c'est là qu'interviennent des modérateurs qui ne sont pas de la rédac non ? C'est logique et sûr que les clés du forum n'appartiennent pas à des membres de la rédac, mais avoir une équipe qui s'occupe de gérer le reste ne me paraît pas incongru...

Après, est-ce que cette équipe est suffisante, est-ce qu'il faudrait qu'ils se partagent des secteurs, etc, c'est une autre question.

----------


## Clear_strelok

> C'est mieux que faire une _blacklist_ d'office je trouve, c'est bien.


Ou alors demander aux membres qui ne veulent vraiment pas de ce topic et qui ont eut des démêlés avec la modération si ils veulent être banni d'office du topic, histoire d'éviter les débordements. Enfin je pense pas qu'il y en a qui vont se rendre sur le topic dans la seule intention de le pourrir puis de ragequit hein ?  :^_^:

----------


## Snowman

> Vous voulez voir le topic à b00bs ?


Il est mort-né ça aurait sans doute fait doublon avec les topics Miss France, du cœur, l'île de la tentation, secret story, koh-lanta, vis ma vie...

----------


## Darkmoon Soleyfir

> C'est fou ça parce que j'ai l'impression régulièrement de faire de la digression mais sans abus et - pas plus que chez les autres - jamais je n'ai vu de remarque désobligeante s'ensuivre. J'ai l'impression que selon les endroits où on va traîner sur le forum - y compris dans "tout ou rien" - on n'a pas du tout le même vécu


  Ce n'est pas non plus systématique (et heureusement d'ailleurs) mais ça se fait de manière assez fréquente. En temps normal, avant comme maintenant, la plupart des digressions s'éteignent toute seules. Quelques posts partent en délire, puis ça revient à la normale. Et ça fait partie du fun de la lecture du forum, ces petites perles de conneries qui naissent spontanément sans vraiment nuire à la lecture. Là c'est toujours le cas, sauf que de plus en plus les petites digressions sont suivies de presque autant de posts appelant à l'arrêt du flood. Et c'est finalement ça qui nuit à la lecture et qui fait que de plus en plus de discussions partent sur des attaques personnelles entre "bouh la bande à b0b0 qui vient pourrir le forum" (même quand c'est des gens qui n'ont rien à voir) d'un côté et de l'autre "bande de crypto-fascistes allemands pédophiles de la modération qui nuisent à la liberté de pensée" de l'autre. Je caricature énormément évidemment, mais je suis sur ce forum depuis sa création et il me semble pas y'avoir vu autant de tensions que depuis le clash qui a accompagné la fermeture du topic à flood. 

Et sinon je suis d'accord avec Elinol, un topic à flood c'est quand même vachement plus sympa que des discussions entre profil. Et si il faut que ça soit sur une section à part, ben tant mieux si ça arrange la modération car ça change rien pour les autres.

----------


## Narushima

> Je caricature énormément[...]


Évite, si tu veux être pris au sérieux.

----------


## mescalin

> Évite, si tu veux être pris au sérieux.


C'est du second degré ?

----------


## Narushima

Non, c'est une règle générale quand tu veux être pris au sérieux dans un débat.
Si tu commences à faire des comparaisons à base de victimes et de nazisme, personne ne te prendra vraiment au sérieux et ce que tu voulais dire à la base ne sera pas écouté.

C'est un vrai conseil, pas une attaque personnelle ou je ne sais quoi.

----------


## Darkmoon Soleyfir

Ouais enfin, y'a débat et débat hein. Là j'enjolive mon avis sur la création d'un sujet du forum, c'est pas vraiment un sujet sérieux.

----------


## Sk-flown

> Ca me gonfle les prises de tête stériles là. On va faire comme pour les autres threads sensibles : on va essayer et si ca part en sucette, on arrêtera. Dans tous les cas, il y aura une dizaine de banni d'office, parce qu'ils ont prouvés à maintes reprises qu'ils ne savaient pas se tenir, ni s'arrêter quand ca part en couille. Et comme je prends sur moi de faire le méchant modo, en voila la liste :
> 
> * Detox
> * Saumon
> * Psycho_fox
> * caca de l'espace
> * Kikujiro
> * Francou
> * Oni-oni
> ...


Je comprends pas ce que je viens faire là, ça sent le délit de sale gueule tout ça.

J'ai dû poster 3 messages dans le topic de Bobo à l'époque, j'ai déjà pas le temps de trol.. de débattre sur les topics normaux, alors sur un topic exprès encore moins.

----------


## Tonton_Ben-J

Bon si j'ai bien compris bientôt il y aura une nouvelle version du forum, pourquoi ne pas essayer ce nouveau topic en même temps ?

----------


## Doc TB

Parce que tant qu'a faire, j'aimerais bien n'avoir pas toutes les emmerdes a gérer en même temps  ::):

----------


## Clear_strelok

On n'est pas sur que le topic créera nécessairement des emmerdes non plus. ::ninja::

----------


## Juniadkhan

> Envoyé par Saumon
> 
> 
> Imbécile.
> 
> 
> Merci d'avoir participé.
> 
> Bravo la paranoïa. Les lourds n'ont pas usurpés leur titre, les autres ça sert à rien de se sentir visés....


Alors je vais probablement faire l'objet d'une suspicion de subjectivité  étant donné que je suis ami avec Saumon. Libre à vous. Mais libre à  vous aussi de prendre un peu de recul sur la question.
Sans la présence d'un topic de ce genre, où est-ce que je peux revendiquer librement et publiquement le fait que je trouve ce type de modération abusive parce que justement étayée d'une condescendance qui la dessert ?
Un mp et quelques points en guise d'avertissement auraient probablement suffit à faire entendre le mécontentement.
Mais non, au lieu de cela on bannit avec allégresse et légèreté.
Si ce qui est reproché aux "lourds" en question est de s'approprier le forum, j'ai le même sentiment concernant certains modérateurs qui éprouvent parfois quelques difficultés à modérer autrement qu'à la hache justement... 
Ça commence à se voir. Je trouve ça dérangeant, et couillon!
Modérer à la hache, c'est notamment faire procuration de la susceptibilité du collègue. De cette façon, on se coopte et se crédibilise dans son rôle.
Moi, je ne vois là qu'une manière un peu maladroite d'asseoir une autorité et une subjectivité tout à fait déplacées, tant elles prennent parfois le visage d'une volonté "d'épuration".
Et c'est bien trop facile de taxer les contestataires de paranoïaques quand cela consiste à éviter de se remettre en question.

----------


## Ezechiel

Post avec un seul mot qui s'avère être une insulte au head admin du forum, je vois pas en quoi c'est disproportionné. Surtout venant de Saumon. Parce que oui, le casier, ça compte.

----------


## Snowman

> Alors je vais probablement faire l'objet d'une suspicion de subjectivité  étant donné que je suis ami avec Saumon. Libre à vous. Mais libre à  vous aussi de prendre un peu de recul sur la question.
> Sans la présence d'un topic de ce genre, où est-ce que je peux revendiquer librement et publiquement le fait que je trouve ce type de modération abusive parce que justement étayée d'une condescendance qui la dessert ?
> Un mp et quelques points en guise d'avertissement auraient probablement suffit à faire entendre le mécontentement.
> Mais non, au lieu de cela on bannit avec allégresse et légèreté.
> Si ce qui est reproché aux "lourds" en question est de s'approprier le forum, j'ai le même sentiment concernant certains modérateurs qui éprouvent parfois quelques difficultés à modérer autrement qu'à la hache justement... 
> Ça commence à se voir. Je trouve ça dérangeant, et couillon!
> Modérer à la hache, c'est notamment faire procuration de la susceptibilité du collègue. De cette façon, on se coopte et se crédibilise dans son rôle.
> Moi, je ne vois là qu'une manière un peu maladroite d'asseoir une autorité et une subjectivité tout à fait déplacées, tant elles prennent parfois le visage d'une volonté "d'épuration".
> Et c'est bien trop facile de taxer les contestataires de paranoïaques quand cela consiste à éviter de se remettre en question.


Alors je sais pas comment tu as fait mais tu as parfaitement résumé ce que je cherche à dire depuis quelques jours  ::O: 
Vraiment surpuissant.

----------


## Juniadkhan

> Post avec un seul mot qui s'avère être une insulte au head admin du forum, je vois pas en quoi c'est disproportionné. Surtout venant de Saumon. Parce que oui, le casier, ça compte.


Jusqu'à nouvel ordre, le mot "imbécile" ne constitue en rien une insulte.
Tout au plus, ce serait un léger camouflet porté à l'amour propre de la personne visée. Dans le cas le plus probable, une simple injonction visant à mettre en lumière le second degré des propos qui étaient tenus.
Car, rassurez-moi, TB ne pouvait pas être sérieux en disant ce qui a provoqué la réaction de Saumon... Et s'il l'était, alors c'est plus grave que ce que je ne pensais.

Parler de "casier" fait tristement référence au même champ lexical que je tentais de cerner dans mon "post" précédent. Et je ne suis pas certain que cela trouve sa place sur un forum.
Il me semble par ailleurs que les "sanctions" et les avertissements devraient permettre de faire table rase des écarts de comportement et de langage sans pour autant faire l'objet d'une accumulation qui nous offrirait le sésame d'un dossier supplémentaire dans ledit "casier".
C'est je pense là, que se situe la différence fondamentale entre la modération et la répression. C'est en faisant cette différence que la première se crédibilise  et trouve tout son sens par rapport à la seconde.
C'est pourquoi un modérateur porte ce nom là, et non celui de "flic".
Pour être magnanime, je ne connais rien du prétendu "casier" de Saumon et peu m'importe. Le fait est qu'il a probablement été sanctionné auparavant. Que ce soit juste ou pas, je m'en moque.
En revanche, je trouve cela déplacé (encore une fois) d'imaginer qu'il puisse exister un dossier des rancœurs tenu avec une objectivité toute relative, puisque fonction de l'interprétation et du relationnel que l'on entretiendra avec la modération du moment.

----------


## Clear_strelok

Après il se peut qu'il y ait eu quelque chose s'étant déroulé en privé entre DocTB et Saumon on ne peut pas savoir, dans le cas contraire je rejoins quand même Juniadkhan un ban d'aussi longue durée me parait des plus exagéré pour l'utilisation d'un mot qui pouvait tout aussi bien être au second degré. Mais mon avis sur la question vaut ce qu'il vaut hein ?

----------


## Ezechiel

C'est pas un dossier de rancoeurs. Vous nous prêtez des sentiments que nous n'avons pas. C'est juste qu'on a une trace de toute infraction mise dans les dernières années, par qui, pourquoi, avec leur gravité. Et quand quelqu'un cumule les bans répétés, les avertissements, les sanctions pour motifs variés de la part de quasi tous les modérateurs/admins/rédacteurs, il a effectivement ce qu'on appelle un casier au sens où quand il fera le con, il n'aura pas le droit aux avertissements qu'un utilisateurs du forum jamais sanctionné ou quasi mérite absolument.
Il n'y a rien de passionnel dans tout ça, c'est juste un constat simple. Saumon poste "imbécile" suite à un post de TB, vu son passif il n'est pas nécessaire de l'avertir du caractère déplacé de cette intervention et la sanction qu'il appelle lui est donc accordé. 
Mais c'est gentil de te soucier de lui.

En même temps c'est pas franchement le débat ici, si? 
De toute façon y aura toujours ceux qui trouvent que les modos sont des sales nazis hystériques et à coté de leurs pompes et qui nous prêterons une malveillance délirante ou un sadisme pathologique, et ceux qui nous trouveront d'une gentillesse coupable et d'une permissivité portant préjudice au bon esprit du forum. Alors bon.

----------


## Juniadkhan

> Il n'y a rien de passionnel dans tout ça, c'est juste un constat simple. Saumon poste "imbécile" suite à un post de TB, vu son passif il n'est pas nécessaire de l'avertir du caractère déplacé de cette intervention et la sanction qu'il appelle lui est donc accordé. 
> Mais c'est gentil de te soucier de lui.


Comme si mon post se résumait au souci que je porte à Saumon. Non, c'est de la santé du forum dont je me soucie. Mais ce n'était peut-être pas très lisible...




> En même temps c'est pas franchement le débat ici, si? 
> De toute façon y aura toujours ceux qui trouvent que les modos sont des sales nazis hystériques et à coté de leurs pompes et qui nous prêterons une malveillance délirante ou un sadisme pathologique, et ceux qui nous trouveront d'une gentillesse coupable et d'une permissivité portant préjudice au bon esprit du forum. Alors bon.


 Merci de recentrer le sujet. Non, ce n'est pas le débat, effectivement. Mais justement, sans topic "Tout et rien" il n'y a pas réellement d'espace voué à la libre expression sur le forum, c'était d'ailleurs l'objet de mon premier post ici. Merci de le souligner de façon si significative.
Le monde des "forumeurs" se divise-t-il en deux catégories? Je ne pense pas. Et j'aimerais autant (je ne fais que préciser) que l'on ne m'inscrive pas d'office dans la première. Merci.

----------


## Clear_strelok

Tiens au fait la création du topic doit se faire quand précisément ? ( pour peu qu'une date ait été fixé bien sur. )

----------


## Narushima

> Jusqu'à nouvel ordre, le mot "imbécile" ne constitue en rien une insulte.
> Tout au plus, ce serait un léger camouflet porté à l'amour propre de la personne visée. Dans le cas le plus probable, une simple injonction visant à mettre en lumière le second degré des propos qui étaient tenus.


Alors, désolé de faire mon prof de rhétorique encore une fois, mais si, "imbécile" _est_ une insulte, autrement dit "un léger camouflet porté à l'amour propre de la personne visée", ce qui est une bonne définition du mot insulte.
Et si tu insultes quelqu'un ça va pas le faire se poser des questions sur lui-même. Pour ça il y a les arguments. Une injure est plus à même de braquer ton interlocuteur qu'autre chose.

----------


## Ezechiel

> Tiens au fait la création du topic doit se faire quand précisément ? ( pour peu qu'une date ait été fixé bien sur. )


Tu laches jamais l'affaire toi en fait...? Je suis pas sûr que ça ait été tranché, et je suis sûr que ça fait pas partie des priorités absolues là.




> Alors, désolé de faire mon prof de rhétorique encore une fois, mais si, "imbécile" _est_ une insulte, autrement dit "un léger camouflet porté à l'amour propre de la personne visée", ce qui est une bonne définition du mot insulte.
> Et si tu insultes quelqu'un ça va pas le faire se poser des questions sur lui-même. Pour ça il y a les arguments. Une injure est plus à même de braquer ton interlocuteur qu'autre chose.


Narushima, t'en mèle pas va. Le topic a déjà suffisament dérivé en théorie du complot de la modération qui fait régner la terreur et le nazisme sur le forum. On a pas à se justifier et j'aurais déjà pas du le faire au départ.

Laissons poster les gens qui ont un avis sur la question initiale (et seulement sur elle) tranquillement.

----------


## Clear_strelok

> Tu laches jamais l'affaire toi en fait...?


Hein ? J'ai fait quoi ? On peut parler du topic a B0b0 ou régler ses comptes avec la modération mais pas traiter du sujet premier du topic ?
( Ok je pensais pourtant avoir pris le soin de ne rien dire qui puisse froisser qui que ce soit ou qui puisse faire dériver le sujet sur ce topic mais j'ai du me planter. )

----------


## Juniadkhan

> Alors, désolé de faire mon prof de rhétorique encore une fois, mais si, "imbécile" _est_ une insulte, autrement dit "un léger camouflet porté à l'amour propre de la personne visée", ce qui est une bonne définition du mot insulte.
> Et si tu insultes quelqu'un ça va pas le faire se poser des questions sur lui-même. Pour ça il y a les arguments. Une injure est plus à même de braquer ton interlocuteur qu'autre chose.


Reste à savoir comment l'intéressé a perçu ledit camouflet. Or nous n'en aurons jamais le plaisir étant donné la réponse qui fut faite par un autre.




> Le topic a déjà suffisament dérivé en théorie du complot de la modération qui fait régner la terreur et le nazisme sur le forum. On a pas à se justifier et j'aurais déjà pas du le faire au départ.


Par deux fois, ça commence à bien faire! J'ai pas pour habitude de brandir le spectre du Godwin à tout bout de champ, c'est trop grossier, mais quand même...

----------


## Narushima

> Hein ? J'ai fait quoi ? On peut parler du topic a B0b0 ou régler ses comptes avec la modération mais pas traiter du sujet premier du topic ?
> ( Ok je pensais pourtant avoir pris le soin de ne rien dire qui puisse froisser qui que ce soit ou qui puisse faire dériver le sujet sur ce topic mais j'ai du me planter. )


Je dois avouer que Clear_strelok a raison, on s'est méchamment éloigné du sujet.

----------


## Frypolar

> Jusqu'à nouvel ordre, le mot "imbécile" ne constitue en rien une insulte. [...] Parler de "casier" fait tristement référence au même champ lexical que je tentais de cerner dans mon "post" précédent. Et je ne suis pas certain que cela trouve sa place sur un forum.


T'as raison, "imbécile" n'est pas une insulte c'est même presque un compliment. D'ailleurs je propose que t'ailles le dire à une personne au hasard dans la rue pour vérifier.

 Ensuite, ce n'est pas aux simples usagers du forum de décider ce qui est à sa place ou non ici. Cela s'applique au comportement qui est exigé des modérateurs comme au contenu du forum. Si les admins et/ou la rédaction considèrent que des images à la con, des pages de "chatte", "bite", "cul", "poil" ou de smileys n'ont pas leur place sur le forum d'un magazine c'est leur droit non? Et les modos en ont peut-être ras le cul de faire le ménage dans le même topic encore et encore a fortiori parce que des gens enfreignent la charte régulièrement. Ne me dites pas que ça arrivait rarement, je suis déjà passé complètement au pif sur le topic et c'était quasiment toujours le cas.

  Il y a eu des avertissements puis une fermeture du topic et pour se "venger" certains se sont mis à flooder aléatoirement dans certains sujets en faisant semblant de répondre à un message, b0b0 en tête, entrainant une série de posts à la con. On aurait dit des gosses sachant pertinemment qu'ils faisaient une connerie tout en feignant l'inverse. Ils ont joué aux cons, ça a duré un moment et je crois même que ça continue de temps en temps. Tu veux faire quoi ? Coller 3 points à chaque fois pour les voir recommencer au bout de quelques jours ? Ça revient à une tape sur la main en disant "bouh c'est pas bien". C'est parfaitement inutile, donc ban. C'est peut-être violent mais je ne vois pas d'autres solutions.

Un topic "tout et rien", l'idée est pas mal, mais ça risque de demander un boulot monstre aux modérateurs pour pas que ça reparte en topic à flood puisqu'apparemment c'est trop dur d'ouvrir son propre forum pour y mettre ce qu'on veut.

Edit : et merde, pas vu le post d'Ezechiel.

----------


## Roland Flure

@Clear : Il me semble que la modération a précisé dans un des posts qu'ils en discuteraient. S'il n'y a eu plus d'infos, c'est qu'il n'y a rien de plus à savoir pour le moment  :;):

----------


## Clear_strelok

C'était surtout histoire de recentrer le sujet en fait. Mais entretemps il y a tout de même eu de nouveaux éléments que je pense susceptibles de faire changer d'avis la modération. Enfin passons. :^_^:

----------


## mescalin

> Il y a eu des avertissements puis une fermeture du topic et pour se "venger" certains se sont mis à flooder aléatoirement dans certains sujets en faisant semblant de répondre à un message, b0b0 en tête, entrainant une série de posts à la con.


Mais bien sur.

----------


## Morgoth

> Mais bien sur.


Ben si, tsss...  :tired:

----------


## space_mammouth

Bah merde, il a été fermé le topic à b0b0... j'y allais y a 2 ans c'était plutôt bon esprit bien qu'un peu ras des paquerettes(mais bon on est pas sur le fofo d'Esprit non plus), d'ailleurs beaucoup de modos actuels le fréquentaient assidument me semble-t-il... 
dommage, je suppose qu'ils ont vrillé..

----------


## ToasT

Après, y'a aussi une autre chose qu'il faut mettre en exergue :

Cela faisait plusieurs années que le topic existait, mais à part de petits prouts çà et là, rien de grave. Lorsque Boulon a choisi de quitter le navire et de laisser une place plus importante aux autres modos et la place à TB comme admin' surpuissant, les problèmes sont arrivés. N'est-ce pas Ezechiel ?
Donc ne te réfugie pas derrière l'argument de chie Desprogien : " les cons nous traitent de nazis alors qu'en fait, c'est eux les nazis" pour rejeter en bloc les pavés argumentés et plutot sensés de certains membres du forum.

----------


## Tonton_Ben-J

> Parce que tant qu'a faire, j'aimerais bien n'avoir pas toutes les emmerdes a gérer en même temps


Pourquoi ne pas déléguer la modération à Raphi le sobre aux modérateurs ?

----------


## Clear_strelok

Sinon vu que ça tourne de plus en plus au règlement de compte ce ne serait pas mieux de créer un topic pour... 
Crever l'abcès vis a vis de la question du topic a B0b0 pour les membres qui le désirent ? My 2cents.

----------


## Ezechiel

> Après, y'a aussi une autre chose qu'il faut mettre en exergue :
> 
> Cela faisait plusieurs années que le topic existait, mais à part de petits prouts çà et là, rien de grave. Lorsque Boulon a choisi de quitter le navire et de laisser une place plus importante aux autres modos et la place à TB comme admin' surpuissant, les problèmes sont arrivés. N'est-ce pas Ezechiel ?
> Donc ne te réfugie pas derrière l'argument de chie Desprogien : " les cons nous traitent de nazis alors qu'en fait, c'est eux les nazis" pour rejeter en bloc les pavés argumentés et plutot sensés de certains membres du forum.





> Sinon vu que ça tourne de plus en plus au règlement de compte ce ne serait pas mieux de créer un topic pour... 
> Crever l'abcès vis a vis de la question du topic a B0b0 pour les membres qui le désirent ? My 2cents.


Nonon les réglements de compte et autres élucubration paranoïdes n'ont juste rien à foutre là ni nul part en fait.

Please proceed.

----------


## Clear_strelok

Oh moi je dis ça je dis rien hein ?
Mais de toute façon certains en veulent vraiment a la modération vis a vis du topic a b0b0, pour de bonnes raisons ou pas je ne m'avancerais pas dessus mais le fait est que ça risque régulièrement de ressortir donc a moins que la modération décide de prendre a part chaque membre ayant une critique a émettre...

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

> Oh moi je dis ça je dis rien hein ?
> Mais de toute façon certains en veulent vraiment a la modération vis a vis du topic a b0b0, pour de bonnes raisons ou pas je ne m'avancerais pas dessus mais le fait est que ça risque régulièrement de ressortir donc a moins que la modération décide de prendre a part chaque membre ayant une critique a émettre...


Et qu'est-ce que tu veux qu'on y fasse ?
Qu'on crée un topic "Venez vous plaindre de la modération en étalant les injustices subies, screenshots de ban à l'appui" ?

Que des personnes n'adhèrent pas à la modération générale du forum c'est normal et probablement justifié dans certains cas.
Et si ces même personnes ont un problème avec un modo en particulier voire la politique de modération, un ou plusieurs MP aux intéressés pour engager la conversation suffit.

Pas besoin de créer un topic pour étaler les rancœurs de chacun en public ce qui aurait pour inconvénient :
1. De créer une ambiance malsaine
2. D'influencer le jugement des gens amenés à lire des aberrations balancées par des personnes pensant répandre la Parole Juste mais n'ayant pu voir en vérité qu'une infime portion de la partie immergée de l'iceberg.
3. D'attirer les martyrs.

Bref.
Si n'importe qui a le moindre problème, qu'il en fasse part aux personnes concernées en privé au lieu de déblatérer des fausses vérités à qui voudra l'entendre.

On peut toujours discuter, argumenter et exposer ses visions des choses.
Mais dès que l'on passe à un grand déballage publique, ça vire au dialogue de sourd où chaque intervenant est la représentation du Mal qu'il faut à tout prix faire taire.


En ce qui concerne le vrai débat, je pense que vu la façon dont le topic a viré, on va mettre l'idée de côté.

----------


## mescalin

> D'influencer le jugement des gens amenés à lire des aberrations balancées par des personnes pensant répandre la Parole Juste mais n'ayant pu voir en vérité qu'une infime portion de la partie immergée de l'iceberg.


Franchement, je pense que personne ne peux avoir de vision globale. On a tous le droit de donner son avis, par contre. Après, évidemment, dés que ça part sur de l'antagonisme c'est foutu. Personnellement je vois toute cette histoire comme un énorme gâchis, et vu la charge passionnelle que ça trimballe, ça ne peux que partir en couille à chaque fois que le sujet est évoqué, d'où mon grand scepticisme quand à la survie d'un topicaflood. Mais bon, ça m'empêche pas de souhaiter bonne chance.

----------


## Herr Z

> En ce qui concerne le vrai débat, je pense que vu la façon dont le topic a viré, on va mettre l'idée de côté.



Cool, la forum va devenir encore plus mou.

----------


## Frypolar

> Mais bien sur.


Sois gentil, me prends pas pour un jambon. J'ai des yeux, je sais lire et en l'occurrence je suivais le topic à ce moment. L'histoire des méchants modos nazis qui viennent injustement taper sur les gentils forumeurs tu peux la garder au chaud. Vous vous êtes construits une image de pseudos martyrs à force de discuter de tout ça entre vous, en vous auto-encourageant dans une certaine direction, sans jamais avoir un point de vue neutre sur l'histoire, et, quand on évoque le sujet sur ce forum vous ressortez votre version, modifiée involontairement, donnant le mauvais rôle aux modérateurs. Tiens, rien qu'en osant émettre l'idée que votre version est inexacte je dois devenir un connard de léche-botte à la solde des modos. Sauf que manque de bol, je ne connais ou ne suis ami ni d'un membre de la "bande à b0b0" ni d'aucun modo et encore moins de DocTB.

Je suis sûr que s'il était possible de ressortir le topic pour y lire les messages tels qu'ils ont été envoyés, sans suppression, il y aurait quelques belles surprises. Je pense même que certains accuseraient le méchant DocTB d'avoir modifié des messages. Et puis c'est qu'un putain de forum sur internet. ALLO. Vous avez pas l'impression d'en faire des tonnes ? Pour un putain de topic ? En rabâchant la même histoire de méchants modos. Il ne vous est pas venu à l'esprit que faire le ménage dans des pages et des pages de conneries en collant des points ou des bans à tour de bras les faisait profondément chier ? Pourquoi les points ne tombent pas systématiquement à votre avis ?




> Personnellement je vois toute cette histoire comme un énorme gâchis, et vu la charge passionnelle que ça trimballe, ça ne peux que partir en couille à chaque fois que le sujet est évoqué, d'où mon grand scepticisme quand à la survie d'un *topicaflood*. Mais bon, ça m'empêche pas de souhaiter bonne chance.


Voilà, c'est là qu'est tout le problème. Vous considérez ça comme un "topicaflood". Je cite la demande de Richard Dean Anderson :



> Est-ce que l'on pourrait remettre 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> le topic à b0b0
> 
>  un topic pour se retrouver membres de cpc à tout heure de la journée/nuit pour parler de tout et de rien ? Avec des modos beaux et sérieux dédiés à ce topic pour éviter les dérapages ?


"Parler de tout et de rien", pas remplir des pages d'images à la con, de smileys ou d'une série de "bite". Parler, échanger, discuter, de n'importe quoi n'ayant pas sa place dans un autre topic ou qu'on ait envie de poster à cet endroit. Parler, pas flooder. C'est une bonne idée mais elle n'est pas encore en place qu'on détourne déjà le topic de son objectif premier. On voit bien le potentiel de partage en couille non ? Il faudrait donc que les modos surveillent de près l'éventuel bordel qui s'y produirait, en sanctionnant comme il faut, ban donc, puisqu'il semble que certains se comportent comme des mioches, alors qu'ils ont peut-être autre chose à faire de leur temps.

Quant à la "charge passionnelle que ça trimballe", ça irait peut-être mieux si vous arrêtiez de remettre ça sur la table à chaque fois non ? En respectant les règles et sans ramener la persécution de b0b0 tous les 3 posts le topic aurait peut-être une chance.

Ah ben non, ce serait trop simple.

----------


## Herr Z

Je crois que le hide du topic a b0b0 est assez explicite.

----------


## mescalin

Bah désolé de t'avoir mis dans cet état Frypolar, mais à te lire, TOUT est de la faute des "méchants floodeurs". Bonjour la vision en noir et blanc. En plus t'as l'air très énervé, alors que comme tu le dis, ça te concerne pas trop.



> Quant à la "charge passionnelle que ça trimballe", ça irait peut-être mieux si vous arrêtiez de remettre ça sur la table à chaque fois non ?


Attends, je fais passer une note de service pour être sur que tout mes sbires suivent bien les consignes  ::rolleyes:: 
Si on arrêtait un peu de mélanger le "tu" et le "vous", ce serait pas mal aussi, non ? Moi c'est principalement ça qui me casse les couilles, le coté "bande organisée" qu'on te colle sur la gueule dés que tu prends parti. Ah tiens, étrange ça a l'air d'être ton cas aussi  ::o: 




> Je suis sûr que s'il était possible de ressortir le topic pour y lire les messages tels qu'ils ont été envoyés, sans suppression, il y aurait quelques belles surprises.


Ah ben ça j'en suis persuadé, oui.

Après houla j'ai pas voulu dire que ça serait uniquement des images de Nicolas S. en utilisant l'expression topicaflood, mais yen aura surement, après tout le but de ce genre de topic c'est de lacher la vapeur du forum, une sorte de soupape. Et entre le flood et le HS la frontière est souvent ténue.

Et je te prends pas pour un jambon, j'ai simplement pas du tout la même vision du truc. Peut-être parceque j'y ai passé 4 ans quasi quotidiennement et que du coup ça a été un sacré coup quand il a été delete, mais hé, chuis humain et c'est un peu normal non ? la subjectivité que ça s'appelle.

----------


## znokiss

> Et puis c'est qu'un putain de forum sur internet. ALLO. Vous avez pas l'impression d'en faire des tonnes ? Pour un putain de topic ? En rabâchant la même histoire de méchants modos. 
> [...]
> Quant à la "charge passionnelle que ça trimballe", ça irait peut-être  mieux si vous arrêtiez de remettre ça sur la table à chaque fois non ?


C'est toi qu'en fait des tonnes, là..

Juste pour équilibrer, je trouve que la "liste rouge" citée par Doc TB est aussi une façon de "rabâcher" l'histoire de la bande d'agitateurs relous... La réponse de SkFlown par exemple (ou la présence de sepandemic que, même s'il a été relou, je n'ai jamais vu poster dans le topic à flood) nous montre qu'une telle liste n'était pas forcément juste, surtout en public sur ce topic. 

Y'a sans doute des vieilles rancunes et aigritudes qui remontent à l'évocation de la fin du topikaflood, mais des deux côtés, hein. Autant de la part des "agitateurs" que de la part de certains modos qui en stigmatisent certains autres au casier passif certes plus remplis. On s'en tape, tout ça. C'est de l'histoire ancienne !


Je ne sais pas si continuer à en parler est une bonne idée. J'ai l'impression que ça peut partir très vite en sucette, et de l'évocation de l'ouverture d'un topic "bar à discute" on passe au rêglement de compte de l'affaire de la fin du topic à b0b0. 
On devrait même plus en parler... C'était épique et violent, y'a eu du sang et des larmes, voila c'est bon c'est le passé. 

Concernant l'éventuel topic Tout&Rien, je serais pour mettre en place des rêgles toutes simples, genre éventuellement une charte dédiée. Ceux qui dépassent les bornes sont sanctionnés voire bannis du topic et zou, roule la galère.  

Spoiler Alert! 


bon, un petit "bite", c'est encore dans les clous, non ?



Ca m'a l'air plutôt simple, je dois être trop optimiste mais comme mescalin, je continue à y croire.

----------


## Herr Z

> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> bon, un petit "bite", c'est encore dans les clous, non ?


Et si c'est pas le cas, ça n'a aucun intérêt !  :^_^:

----------


## Enigma

Si c'est le bordel comme ça juste pour savoir si oui ou non faut ouvrir un topic tout et rien, j'ai comme la petite impression que la réponse sera sûrement, et sans aucun doute dans la réponse, une négation face à l'affirmation d'une possibilité d'un tel topic.

----------


## KiwiX

Perso, je suis pour la ré-ouverture pure et simple mais elle ne se fera probablement jamais car :

- La modération (en général) n'en voudra pas + toutes les histoires de thread qui prend de la place et tout ça.
- Les différents protagonistes qui ont fait les _"belles heures"_ du topic n'y reviendront pas forcément car saoulés de ce qui a pu se passer.

Ça me faisait délirer comme thread, ça apportait une haute dose de connerie ambiante pas dégueulasse. Pas utile peut-être, mais pas crade. Quoique, ça dépendait des images.

----------


## Narushima

> [...]le but de ce genre de topic c'est de lacher la vapeur du forum, une sorte de soupape.


Pourquoi, le reste du forum c'est l'usine ?
Je vois plutôt le forum lui-même comme un moyen de se détendre, après l'usine (ou quoi que ce soit d'autre), justement. Pas besoin d'un niveau supérieur de détente.
C'est pas comme si poster dans le reste du forum était super contraignant.

----------


## Roland Flure

Je me suis posé la même question que Narushima.
Poster dans le forum n'est pas une activité super stressante donc j'avoue avoir du mal à comprendre en quoi il y a besoin de "relâcher la pression" dans un topic spécifique.

----------


## ToasT

> Je me suis posé la même question que Narushima.
> Poster dans le forum n'est pas une activité super stressante donc j'avoue avoir du mal à comprendre en quoi il y a besoin de "relâcher la pression" dans un topic spécifique.


Je pense que comme tous les gens normaux, tu parles en faisant bien les liaisons, en utilisant en permanence un vocabulaire soutenu, tu ne fais jamais d'erreur de construction de phrase, etc...
De plus, ton humour quotidien ne saurait se nourrir de mots vulgaires, d'humour absurde, ou de répétition, ou les trois à la fois.
Moi non plus je ne comprends pas Roland.

On devrait en fait faire un topic qui serait "le topic de l'humour potache" qui serait un topic à flood en fait. Et là, on se marrerait.


Ah oui pardon, il manque les smileys.  :;):  ::P:  ::(:  :;):  ::(:  ::zzz::  ::huh::  :tired:

----------


## Roland Flure

C'est à dire que le forum n'est pas le seul lieu où je m'exprime dans la journée. Je réserve les conneries n'ayant pas leur place ici à mes collègues, mes amis, ma famille  :;):

----------


## ToasT

> C'est à dire que le forum n'est pas le seul lieu où je m'exprime dans la journée. Je réserve les conneries n'ayant pas leur place ici à mes collègues, mes amis, ma famille


Merci de continuer dans mon sens.

La "bande à b0b0" (pas la liste de Schi....TB ) est une bande de copains, dont certains se voient plus ou moins fréquemment irl, se sont rencontrés sur le forum. Je vais pas te faire un dessin.

----------


## ducon

Je propose un truc simple : un modérateur crée le fil, et la modération peut trancher à loisir dans les messages, sans justification, en supprimer à loisir un seul, une dizaine, voire carrément des pages entières par douzaines. À part ça, le fil sera soumis aux mêmes règles que le forum.

----------


## znokiss

Ouaip, je pense à ça aussi, mais c'est quand même pas évident de surveiller (ou de relire) un thread qui gagne 31 posts par minute (et là, je suis gentil...).

----------


## ducon

Pas besoin de relire, un élagage à la tronçonneuse fera l’affaire.

----------


## Pelomar

Ce que je trouve épatant et légèrement paradoxal, c'est que depuis que Boulon ne modère plus, bah la modération est vachement plus hardcore. On peut plus broncher, la moindre déviation de discussion est réprimé et surtout on a des suppressions de posts très régulières alors qu'avant c'était quand même exceptionnel.

Ca n'a pas vraiment de rapport avec le sujet, mais tant qu'on y est je voulais le dire. Et comme c'est pas adressé a un modo en particulier, je peux pas mp.

----------


## Roland Flure

> La "bande à b0b0" (pas la liste de Schi....TB ) est une bande de copains, dont certains se voient plus ou moins fréquemment irl, se sont rencontrés sur le forum. Je vais pas te faire un dessin.


Jusque là je comprends très bien.
Mais quand on voit le bordel qu'a généré le topic de b0b0 (et qui a fini par entraîner sa fermeture), il n'y a rien d'étonnant à ce que les modos ne soient pas emballés à l'idée de renouveler l'expérience (ou alors sous certaines conditions).

Bref, de toute manière ils doivent en discuter dans leur coin trop secret du forum. On verra bien ce qui se décide au final.

----------


## Shapa

Je trouve que vous vous stressez beaucoup sur l'ouverture ou non d'un topic dans lequel on peut dire bite...

----------


## Ezechiel

> Je trouve que vous vous stressez beaucoup sur l'ouverture ou non d'un topic dans lequel on peut dire bite...


Ah non mais je t'arrête tout de suite, c'est un topic de discussion dont il est question, absolument pas un topic où on pourra dire "bite". Donc si c'est la question que tu te poses, j'y réponds de suite: non, il n'y aura pas de topic où tu pourras dire "bite". Et vu que la question te brule les lèvres, c'est pareil pour "pute". Pour ça y a le forum de Francou.

----------


## Shapa

> Ah non mais je t'arrête tout de suite, c'est un topic de discussion dont il est question, absolument pas un topic où on pourra dire bite. Donc si c'est la question que tu te poses, j'y réponds de suite: non, il n'y aura pas de topic où tu pourras dire "bite". Et vu que la question te brule les lèvres, c'est pareil pour "pute".


Ah non non mais on s'est mal compris, je veux rien dire nulle part, je m'en cogne du dit topic. Je viens juste de lire les posts de celui-ci et je vous trouve tous bien agressifs genre c'est un super gros problème. Par dire b*** je veux dire poster des choses sans intêret (CTB enfin tu vois le truc  :^_^: ). Il semble que la question soit ouverture ou non d'un topic a flood (par flood j'entends des choses sans intérêts aucun, pas forcément des saloperies) du coup je stigmatise avec bite mais bon tu vois le truc.

----------


## Ezechiel

Che vois che vois.

TU VEUX UN BAN C'EST CA? §§§


 ::XD::

----------


## Shapa

:Emo:  Tu fais rien qu'a pas m'aimer vilain méchant modo va! Bref pour amener mes 0.02€ a ce beau débat en effet je suis d'accord avec Ducon : essayons, si ça vrille un peu clôture du topic fin de l'histoire et personne vient chouiner.

----------


## Scorbut

Ca viendra quand même chouiner, ou alors ils créeront une nouvelle board d'aigris.

----------


## le caca de l'espace

> Che vois che vois.
> 
> TU VEUX UN BAN C'EST CA? §§§


De l'humour 3.0.  ::o:

----------


## Ezechiel

> Tu fais rien qu'a pas m'aimer vilain méchant modo va! Bref pour amener mes 0.02€ a ce beau débat en effet je suis d'accord avec Ducon : essayons, si ça vrille un peu clôture du topic fin de l'histoire et personne vient chouiner.


Si ça se fait (je suis pas sûr encore), ça se fera évidemment selons les termes évoqués par Ducon, je le re-cite ci dessous. 




> Je propose un truc simple : un modérateur crée le fil, et la modération peut trancher à loisir dans les messages, sans justification, en supprimer à loisir un seul, une dizaine, voire carrément des pages entières par douzaines. À part ça, le fil sera soumis aux mêmes règles que le forum.


Ce à quoi on peut ajouter les ban de topic arbitraires.

----------


## Shapa

> Si ça se fait (je suis pas sûr encore), ça se fera évidemment selons les termes évoqués par Ducon, je le re-cite ci dessous. 
> 
> 
> 
> Ce à quoi on peut ajouter les ban de topic arbitraires.


Et be voila tout le monde est d'accord  ::lol::  Maintenant soumettons ceci au vote des instances dirigeantes et roule ma poule. Et tout le monde se fait des bisous, après tout c'est noël  ::wub::

----------


## Tonton_Ben-J

Je rappel juste que *57%* des canards sont pour.

----------


## ducon

> Ce à quoi on peut ajouter les ban de topic arbitraires.


Tout à fait, Thierry, c’était implicite.  :;):

----------


## space_mammouth

> Je rappel juste que *57%* des canards sont pour.


en même temps la démocratie des canards, c'est caca président.

----------


## Doc TB

Bon c'est parti, voyons ce que vous en ferez...

----------

